

Show HN: LittleStat.com, Calculate Statistics Online - moondistance

We're sick of teaching (and using) SPSS, Stata, and R. Why isn't there a simple site that tells you which test to run, how to format your data, and how to interpret the results? We built LittleStat because we found the current tools unbearably painful.<p>Looking forward to your feedback :)<p>http://littlestat.com<p>p.s.<p>We're also looking for a couple more R/statistics experts to help us add tests and provide more detailed feedback.
======
moondistance
Clickable link: <http://littlestat.com>

